# indesign question - box with 3 sides?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Using Indesign CS6, I want to create a box, but only have a border on 3 of the 4 sides. This is just an example:









to









this is whats in excel








Hoping for something similar or that can achieve the same thing.

I know in programs like Office you can select what side of the box you want to have a line, its simple. Is there something similar in Indesign? Cant seem to find anything that lets me either have custom stroke sizes for each size, or to simply select the sides of the box I want to show.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I don't have Indesign CS6, but this is how you do it in CS3:

Make a rectangle/square using the rectangle tool. 

Then using the direct selection tool (the white arrow not the black) click on one of the four corners but a corner that is on the side that you want to remove. Then go to Object in the Menu, click on it and look for Path (it should be toward the bottom of the flyout menu) then from there choose open path. 

Now hit the Delete button to remove the side you don't want. If it doesn't remove the side you want you may have to undo the delete and click the corner point a second time and hit Delete again and that should do the trick.

You can also do the same thing with the rectangle frame tool.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

screature said:


> I don't have Indesign CS6, but this is how you do it in CS3:
> 
> Make a rectangle/square using the rectangle tool.
> 
> ...



Perfect, thanks!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Perfect, thanks!


Most welcome, glad to be of assistance.


----------

